# TnT Chocolate Bread Pudding



## GA Home Cook (Feb 13, 2017)

My wife loves chocolate bread pudding.  I have tried Paula Deen's recipe and did not like the way she did the chocolate.  Looking for a pudding that is moist and almost gooey.  Anyone have a good TnT recipe?


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 13, 2017)

GA Home Cook said:


> My wife loves chocolate bread pudding.  I have tried Paula Deen's recipe and did not like the way she did the chocolate.  Looking for a pudding that is moist and almost gooey.  Anyone have a good TnT recipe?


Did you have enough liquid? And did you let it soak for long enough before baking it? B&B pudd does need to stand for a while before it goes in the oven. My mother used to prepare it first thing in the morning for baking for lunch so it had about 4 hours "soaking"

Try Delia Smith's recipe
Chocolate Bread and Butter Pudding | Recipes | Delia Online

I had it once at a friend's house. Not my kettle of fish as I'm not a great chocolate lover but it was nice and goo-ey and everyone else loved it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't have a recipe for chocolate bread pudding but this simple recipe from Hershey's would make a nice substitute. I toss a handful of broken walnuts into the batter and serve it with loads of fresh whipped cream.

Perfect dessert for those nights when you are making an oven meal.

https://www.hersheys.com/recipes/en_US/recipes/4761/hot-fudge-pudding-cake.html


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2017)

If I were making chocolate bread pudding, I would start with chocolate bread, like this: http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/triple-chocolate-quick-bread/

Then I would add a basic custard recipe with whatever add-ins you want - cinnamon or chocolate chips, nuts, etc.


----------



## Smokeydoke (Feb 13, 2017)

Suzanne Goin's Chocolate and Cinnamon Bread Pudding is my go-to. Super-custardy. 

Caramelized Bread Pudding with Chocolate and Cinnamon recipe | Epicurious.com


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 13, 2017)

If you can get a hold of a copy of King Arthur Flour 200th Anniversary cookbook, they have a divine recipe for chocolate bread pudding.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 13, 2017)

Chocolate + bread + pudding =  I love you.

oooOOOoohh, Yer in loooOOOooove!


----------



## GA Home Cook (Feb 14, 2017)

That's the plan Buckytom!


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 14, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Chocolate + bread + pudding =  I love you.
> 
> oooOOOoohh, Yer in loooOOOooove!


----------

